# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Kosten Concerta

## Ruudvana

Ik ben het niet eens met de kostenlijst zoals deze is toegekend aan Concerta.

Stel je voor een kind met AD(H)D en medicatie ritalin, nog al wat schommelingen op school, omdat hij of zij niet op tijd de medicatie (kan) innemen.

Concerta heeft dat probleem niet.
Maar zeggen de verzekeraar en de lijst van medicatie, dit is dezelfde werking als ritalin.
Nee zeg ik, verlengde afgifte is niet de zelfde werking.
Maar ik krijg (in mijn eentje) geen gehoor bij de zorgverzekeraars, het buro dat de vergoedinglijst maakt en zelfs niet bij de ombudsman.

Misschien met meerdere staan we niet alleen.

Voor ons is dit op jaar basis bijna 1000 euro. (ze heeft 2 doseringen die bij elkaar opgeteld worden, want het valt precies tussen 2 doseringen in)
En ja je kan het aftrekken van de belasting boven een bepaalde drempel.

Maar nog betaal je een hoop geld hiervoor. :Mad:

----------


## Ronald68

Overstappen dus.

Mijn verzekering, de Amersfoortse vergoed tot €500.
Kijk maar even op onderstaande link en doe er eventueel je voordeel mee. Ik ben heel tevreden met over de Amersfoortse. En nee ik werk daar niet hoor. Maar ik mag zelf mijn AD medicatie kiezen en slik dus niet de goedkoopste, maar de, op dit forum gewraakte, paroxetine van Seroxat.
http://www.zorgverzekeringvergelijke...743&Itemid=692
Vergelijk de kosten met je huidige verzekeraar en als het verschil binnen de €1000,- blijft zou ik overstappen. 
De Amersfoortse is niet de goedkoopste namelijk. ONVZ en Stad Holland heb ik geen ervaring mee.

----------


## Ruudvana

> Overstappen dus.
> 
> Mijn verzekering, de Amersfoortse vergoed tot 500.
> Kijk maar even op onderstaande link en doe er eventueel je voordeel mee. Ik ben heel tevreden met over de Amersfoortse. En nee ik werk daar niet hoor. Maar ik mag zelf mijn AD medicatie kiezen en slik dus niet de goedkoopste, maar de, op dit forum gewraakte, paroxetine van Seroxat.
> http://www.zorgverzekeringvergelijke...743&Itemid=692
> Vergelijk de kosten met je huidige verzekeraar en als het verschil binnen de 1000,- blijft zou ik overstappen. 
> De Amersfoortse is niet de goedkoopste namelijk. ONVZ en Stad Holland heb ik geen ervaring mee.


Beste Ronald,

Dank je wel voor de tip.
M.b.t. overstappen heb ik een extra moeilijkheid:
ikzelf ben te zwaar en heb een psych. en medisch verleden.
Ik kan dus helaas niet zelf overstappen, opdat ik dan geweigerd wordt voor de aanvullende verzekeringen.
Ik ga dus meestal voor de zorgverzekeraar van de werkgever (met verplichte aanname) dan kan ik wel de aanvullende zaken (tandarst etc) mee verzekeren.

Desondanks ben ik van mening dat het hier gaat over 2 verschillende medicijnen(dan wel toepassingen) bij andere medicijnen wordt namelijk wel verlengde afgifte als norm toegepast!! :Big Grin: .
En zeker voor kinderen (schoolgaande) ben ik van mening dat dit gestructureerd moet worden. Er is hier veel mee te winnen voor de ontwikkeling van het kind.

----------


## Ronald68

Vervelend dat dat niet meer kan. Ik ben gelukkig wat dat betreft net op tijd geswitcht ik zit ook aan de AD's namelijk, het gewicht is sinds kort overigens weer ok. Ik heb er 20k vanaf gehaald.

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12002

----------


## ojmetadd

Tip: Ga naar www.adhd.nu, dan naar "overzicht zorgverzekeraars" en dan nog eens naar het "overzicht zorgverzekeraars". Je kiest je medicijn en dan wordt automatisch het voordeligste pakket geleid.

----------

